# To Doc about MSU



## camilyon (Jun 23, 2005)

Salute Doc,
Many believe my last thread (about your Ph.D)  was malicious. I apologize if that is the way it came out to you. You possess great knowledge and I desire to learn from everywhere I can. I just wanted to ask the source instead of being moved by speculators.
Anyway, my question is what are all the Departments and Heads at MSU? (Again just doing homework). Thank you
Salute:asian:,
Camilyon


----------



## Doc (Jun 26, 2005)

camilyon said:
			
		

> Salute Doc,
> Many believe my last thread (about your Ph.D)  was malicious. I apologize if that is the way it came out to you. You possess great knowledge and I desire to learn from everywhere I can. I just wanted to ask the source instead of being moved by speculators.


No apology necessary. I took it as an honest question, and that is why I responded. I had nor do I have any reason to think otherwise. There will always be detractors no matter what you do or prove. In a way it is a compliment because they cannot attack the Kenpo I teach because too many people have been exposed and "felt" what I speak of personally and have become believers, so they attack me instead. Its an old story, and not  a problem to anyone other than those with a negative ax to grind. I prefer to put my energy into improving my teaching knowledge and skills - like most people do.


> Anyway, my question is what are all the Departments and Heads at MSU? (Again just doing homework). Thank you


Currently with additional applications under advisement:

*Department Heads & Chief Instructors:*

Minoru J. Shibata - Aikido & Iaido

David Bellman  Jiu-jitsu

Clifford Stewart  LA Kilat Pukulan Silat Pencak Silat

Kevin Mills  SubLevel Four Kenpo, Europe

Myself - SubLevel Four Kenpo

Myself - Law Enforcement Consultant/Trainer

Ed Parker - Board of Credentials Co-Chair

Lincoln Conti - Board of Credentials Co-Chair

Gregg Lewis - Sr. Dean of Instruction

Theodore Humphrey - Sr. Dean of Education

Jerry Erickson - Outreach Director

A google search on the artistic heads will yield additional information.

Thank you.


----------



## Drifter (Jun 26, 2005)

Do the other MSU departments teach similar things such as structural integrity, anatomical alignment, nerve cavity striking, etc? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Doc (Jun 26, 2005)

Drifter said:
			
		

> Do the other MSU departments teach similar things such as structural integrity, anatomical alignment, nerve cavity striking, etc? Thanks in advance!


Yes they do sir. They all have a similar academic philosophy while staying true to the traditional concepts of their respective arts, which is inclusive of all of the things I lecture and speak on.


----------



## Seabrook (Jun 27, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Currently with additional applications under advisement:
> 
> *Department Heads & Chief Instructors:*
> 
> ...


Seems like a great group you have with you Mr. Chapel. Like I mentioned earlier, I had the opportunity of training with Kevin Mills a few weeks ago. He is a very talented Kenpoist, with a great attitude and humble heart. 

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## SION (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi Jamie,


Thank you very much for your kind words, I had a great time teaching at the camp, It was a pleasure to meet you and put a face to a name, one I might add that is very respectfull, it was an honour to have you in my group sir.

Shoot me an E Mail and keep in touch. spir0951@aol.com

Kevin


----------



## camilyon (Feb 24, 2006)

How do people study and MSU? Do they learn more than one science/art there?


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 24, 2006)

I guess I am coming in late to the discussion, which university is this?


----------



## Doc (Feb 24, 2006)

camilyon said:
			
		

> How do people study and MSU? Do they learn more than one science/art there?


To understand the reasoning for the naming of our schools, you need a bit of a history lesson. There came a point in time when Mr. Parker had been exposed to the traditional Okinawan, Japanese, and lastly Chinese arts, that he made a conscious decision to break away from all the traditions in favor of an American Academic approach to his personal teachings. Leaving tradition behind, he removed virtually all non-English terminology and references with one exception. He literally became a student academic of the Martial Sciences, and suggested I do the same.

He abandoned the original yudanshakai authority he created, and left it to the Tracys and others. He dropped all references tied to those traditions. He eliminated dan grades and ranking and substituted degrees. Among the upper degrees, students became professors, and masters of the arts, etc. Certificates became diplomas, and dojos and kwoons became schools (commercially studios). In the old club days, the money you paid for lessons was called dues. Mr. Parker changed that to tuition.

The point is Mr. Parker was making a conscious effort to legitimize the study of the martial sciences, (not to be confused with martial arts which he overtly placed in a separate category). He spoke about how one day a person would be capable of attending a Martial Science College and acquiring an accredited degree in the sciences. When you look at the categories available for academic acceptance, he reasoned, There is no reason why Martial Science should not be among them.

This is what he emphasized as an example of how I should approach teaching, as well as the expectations I should have of my students. To that end, our approach to teaching has always been modeled after the college experience, and initially we called ourselves the College of Martial Science after Mr. Parkers passing.

As we began to interact with others who had a similar non-commercial perspective to teaching in other arts as well, we expanded the name to Martial Science University. With reputable department heads representing their respective disciplines, we feel we have assembled a credible staff of instructors. We teach a number of different sciences, but only from the perspective of the conduit of human anatomy as it pertains to out namesake goals.

Traditionally, when we have large physical exams we invite teachers from outside the University to sit as a panel of advisors to observe the quality of our student candidates. We have had (The late) Edwin Hamile and Dr. Bernd Weise from Shotokan. Ralph Castro from early Kenpo Karate and Shaolin Kenpo. Steve Hearing from Ed Parkers early Chinese Kenpo. Barbara Hale, Jack Autry, and Frank Trejo from Ed Parkers motion Kenpo. Douglas Wong from White Lotus Kung Fu. Isaiah Williams and Curtis Faust from Lima Lama, and Taroo Mason from Goju Ryu. In-house we have all of those previously listed in the initially post.

No, we are not an accredited university, nor do we pretend to be. But neither are we a commercial karate studio. We are not listed commercially nor do we advertise locations. Preliminary interviews are by appointment only, and a personal historoy assessment is a factor in acceptance. We do have many academics with substantial degrees and education numbered as students and teachers in more than one country. The name signifies our approach to teaching, and the expectations we have for anyone who would apply to enroll. There is a rigorous selection process as any university to be admitted, and many are turned a way. Our written tests are long and are essay instead of multiple choice. The physical exam demands you demonstrate a credible command of the curriculum, and only your actual academic classroom hours are counted, not nebulous weeks, months, or years of attendance. It was Mr. Parkers true dream that someday someone will finish the process he started, and give the martial sciences the credibility it deserves in an actual accredited university. The term Martial Science, which I got from him will always be associated with Mr. Parkers efforts as we and our successors work toward the goal.


----------



## camilyon (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the history lesson, Doc. Much needed. So do students study more than one martial science perspective (style) at MSU?


----------



## Doc (Feb 24, 2006)

camilyon said:
			
		

> Thanks for the history lesson, Doc. Much needed. So do students study more than one martial science perspective (style) at MSU?


Students pick the discipline and instructor they prefer, but from our kenpo perspective it really is inclusive. All of the disciplines seem to find great value from our non traditional kenpo perspective, and borrow frequently from our curriculum. The differences are mostly philosphical and a matter of area of concentration and focus.


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 27, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> he removed virtually all non-English terminology and references with one exception [\QUOTE]
> 
> "kimono"? LOL I'm sure that's not it.  Tiger and Dragon?  Those are english words... :idunno:


----------



## pete (Feb 27, 2006)

my guess was qi (or ki) which really has no literal english translation...


----------



## Doc (Feb 27, 2006)

pete said:
			
		

> my guess was qi (or ki) which really has no literal english translation...


Well sir, the understanding of Qi/Ki as he approached it was based on bio-mechanical understandings and not esoteric or subjective terms that most use to avoid explaining what (or how) to achieve the results. He always used terms like "internal energy," "bio-mechanical efficiency," "physical alignment," and "structural integrity." He explained the Chinese Philosophy of "Vitalism" was a simple way to explain the "unexplainable" of the time.


----------



## Doc (Feb 27, 2006)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> Doc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 3, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> DavidCC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc (Mar 3, 2006)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> Doc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 6, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> DavidCC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc (Mar 6, 2006)

D.Cobb said:
			
		

> Doc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 7, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> D.Cobb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc (Mar 12, 2006)

D.Cobb said:
			
		

> Doc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 12, 2006)

I'd like to think we are Doc, but where as you've been reading for a while....
I've just taken the book down from the shelf, hey look at this, there's a preface in here by you... 

--Dave :asian:


----------



## Doc (Mar 12, 2006)

D.Cobb said:
			
		

> I'd like to think we are Doc, but where as you've been reading for a while....
> I've just taken the book down from the shelf, hey look at this, there's a preface in here by you...
> 
> --Dave :asian:


Go ahead you can say it. I'm old.


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 15, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> Go ahead you can say it. I'm old.


 
Ummm.... OK... You're OLD!! 

It will only come back to haunt me, when you finally come down under:ultracool 

--Dave


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 17, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> DavidCC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc (Mar 17, 2006)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> Doc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carol (Mar 17, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> Therefore to achieve a particular physical goal, if you wish to support it by utterances, the correct sound must be utilized formulating the correct anatomical body posture.


 
The correct sound, sir? 

I'm wondering if I've just been busted for kiai-ing in Japanese. :uhyeah:


----------



## Doc (Mar 17, 2006)

lady_kaur said:
			
		

> The correct sound, sir?
> 
> I'm wondering if I've just been busted for kiai-ing in Japanese. :uhyeah:


I'll be watching you!


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 17, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> DavidCC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc (Mar 17, 2006)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> Doc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

